# 2011 Rockwood travel trailer



## Bluewave11 (Aug 12, 2016)

2011 Rockwood Signature Ultralight 32 ft travel trailer. New refrigerator 2015, new a/c & recoated roof in 2017, 4 new tires 2018. $14,500 obo. Text or call for more pics and info

830-534-3756
830-534-1613


----------

